
Modder fixes Dark Souls‘ PC resolution problem minutes after release  - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/08/modder-fixes-dark-souls-pc-resolution-problem-minutes-after-release/
======
ezesolares
Always crappy console ports... i'm a pc gamer and its sad me the state of
gaming on PC.

